# Photo Shoot at Agua Caliente Park



## vipgraphx (Dec 12, 2011)

I had to do a photo shoot this past weekend and thought I would post the pictures for critique. This is a family that hired me. Unfortunately the weather was not the best. It got a little cold but real breezy. Even with a smile the body langue showed some cold bodies. The clients kinda got rushed with their kids so we are going to reshoot after christmas. I knew it was not going to be a total success going in but I wanted to make the clients happy as they wanted to proceed. Next time I will have to be more assertive so I do not waist my time nor theirs. Its all good though they left happy and ended up choosing a handfull of photos that they will be able to give to their relatives. 

These are a few of the photos. My flickr account maxed out for the month so I could not load any more photos. I guess I might have to upgrade the account.




family10 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




ted and boys small by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




tamaris and lelanni by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




tamaris2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




kidssmall by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




family1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




ted_wagon by VIPGraphX, on Flickr



I used photo bucket to upload more. Photos may not be as good quality from past experience.





































CC please!!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 12, 2011)

Well despite the "cold body" look I love this set. Natural looking for the most part and a beautiful family. I'm not good on giving critique so I'll leave it at that...just wanted to comment that I really like these, especially 4, 10, and 13 (might be helpful if you numbered them)  Good job!


----------



## VTanner62 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice work.  I would like to suggest that when you shoot, lower yourself so that you're not shooting down on your clients. A take a mid-chest point of view to give the subject a better perspective. It's more appealing that way, just give it a try.  Also, posing people without them looking posed is always tough. Some of the poses look, well, posed.  Keep it up though. Overall they look good in spite of the cold.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 12, 2011)

too processed IMO.  You added blur and soften the skin quite a bit, didn't you?


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I really tried to follow all the rules but sometimes get caught up in the moment. I will make sure next time I try your suggestion 8)


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> too processed IMO.  You added blur and soften the skin quite a bit, didn't you?



Yes but, that is what the client wanted. They brought some images taken a few years ago that had the glamour glow effect and they wanted me to incorporate that. One of the daughters and mother has a lot of blemishes on their face and wanted it not to show as much thus this effect.


----------



## gopal (Dec 12, 2011)

good processing...and a good series...with kids--more enjoying.....gop22@myspace.com....www.selgupp.blogspot.com


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 15, 2011)

vipgraphx said:


> family10 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr
> 
> Posing is pretty good in this photo. However, the girl on the left in the back has a seriously underexposed face. The background is somewhat distracting, as the bright orange tree on the right draws a lot of attention. You may want to mask it and tone down the red channel.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 15, 2011)

See this is much better CC I like your points and will try to remember them in the next shoot after christmas. It was cold and windy and the whole shoot was just rushed. next time I am going to follow the kids around to get better pictures and make the little ones pose. I think parents would rather have a picture of their child in a moment of time that just a generic pose especially the young ones.The little boy really was scared he was going to fall off that tree. The older ones I think the parents thought by this age is to have a very nice natural pose. . The mother and one of the daughters has really bad skin and so I was asked to please do something about it. Problem when you have more than one person in frame is that if you do it one and not the other it draws to much attention to the one. I need to research more about skin toning and softning. I use to use the airbrush tool and paint the spots away but that gets hard at time. I am  looking into some software that is designed especially for these needs.

Once again I do appreciate your time and effort into your post and critique. I will benefit from it thanks again.


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 15, 2011)

You did a much better job at being receptive to C&C. See, I might actually have some insight afterall, huh? Maybe I'm not such a bad guy? 

Or am I?


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 15, 2011)

Na dude I don't hold grudges life is to short.  There is going to be debates but at the end we all can learn from each other. :hug::


----------

